# $$$ Die 20 heißesten Milliardärs-Erbinnen $$$ -77x



## astrosfan (2 Jan. 2009)

*Milliardärserbinnen*

Forbes Magazine empfiehlt diese kostbaren Damen :


*Platz 20:
$$$ Paige Johnson $$$
1 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Robert und Sheila Johnson (Black Entertainment Television)
USA


 



*Platz 19:
$$$ Charlotte Casiraghi $$$
1,2 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Caroline von Monaco, Nichte von Prinz Albert II von Monaco
Monaco


 



*Platz 18:
$$$ Allison Sarofim $$$
1,5 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Fayez Shalaby Sarofim (Investor)
USA






*Platz 17: 
$$$ Anna Anisimova $$$
2 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Vassily Anisimov (russischer Metall-Magnat)
Russland


 



*Platz 16:
$$$ Anna Getty $$$
2,4 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Gordon Getty, Groß-Enkelin von John Paul Getty
USA


 



*Platz 15:
$$$ Liesel Pritzker $$$
2,7 Mrd. $*
Tochter von J. Robert Pritzker
USA


 

*Platz 14:
$$$ Ivanka Trump $$$
3,0 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Immobilien-Tycoon Donald Trump
USA


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



*Platz 13:
$$$ Aerin Lauder Zinterhofer $$$
3,2 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Ronald Lauder
USA


 

 



*Platz 12:
$$$ Tamara Ecclestone $$$
3,6 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Bernie Ecclestone (Formel 1 Inhaber)
Großbritannien


 

 

 

 



*Platz 11:
$$$ Holly Branson $$$
3,8 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Virgin-Mogul Richard Branson, Kinderärztin



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



*Platz 10:
$$$ Dylan Lauren $$$
4,7 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Ralph Lauren
USA


 

 

 

 



*Platz 9:
$$$ Hind Hariri $$$
5,5 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Rafik Hariri
Libanon


 

 

 

 




*Platz 8:
$$$ Josie Ho Chiu Yi (AKA Josie Ho) $$$
7,0 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Casino-Mogul Stanley Ho
Hong Kong


 

 

 

 

 




*Platz 7:
$$$ Alannah Weston $$$
7,9 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Galen Weston
Canada


 

 




*Platz 6:
$$$ Amanda Hearst $$$
8,7 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Anne Hearst (Medien-Dynastie)
USA


 

 

 

 



*Platz 5:
$$$ Samantha Kluge $$$
9,5 Mrd. $*
Tochter von John Kluge (Kommunikations-Mogul)
USA


 



*Platz 4:
$$$ Georgina Bloomberg $$$
11,5 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Michael Bloomberg (Medien-Zar und Bürgermeister von New York)
USA


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



*Platz 3:
$$$ Marta Ortega Perez $$$
24 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Amancio Ortega (Modeimperium Inditex/Zara)
Spanien


 



*Platz 2:
$$$ Delphine Arnault Gancia $$$
26 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Bernard Arnault (Luxusgüter-Tycoon)
Frankreich


 



*Platz 1:
$$$ Vanisha Mittal Bhatia $$$
51 Mrd. $*
Tochter von Lakshmi Mittal (Stahl-Magnat)
Indien


 

 


Viel Erfolg beim Baggern!!! 

​


----------



## maierchen (2 Jan. 2009)

Beim aussehen gehts da aber genau andersrum
:thx:für den Tip!!!


----------



## gamma (2 Jan. 2009)

maierchen schrieb:


> Beim aussehen gehts da aber genau andersrum
> :thx:für den Tip!!!





Seh ich auch so-da kann man notgalls auf ein paar Dollar verzichten....:drip:


----------



## lakesch (2 Jan. 2009)

gamma schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so-da kann man notgalls auf ein paar Dollar verzichten....:drip:




Naja mit Geld kann man anscheinend doch nicht jede OP machen!


----------



## General (2 Jan. 2009)

Danke für dein Ranking


----------



## Tokko (3 Jan. 2009)

Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.... Dann mal ran.



 für die Mädels.


----------



## balboa07 (3 Jan. 2009)

da lohnt sich ne heirat für ein paar stunden aber richtig


----------



## nhvidia (3 Jan. 2009)

Platz 6 hat was, danke


----------



## armin (3 Jan. 2009)

toll gemacht, wieder was gelernt


----------



## Karrel (5 Jan. 2009)

nhvidia schrieb:


> Platz 6 hat was, danke



Jup, hab ich mit a so gedacht! und zwar ne menge Geld!


----------



## Giorgio (7 Feb. 2009)

Super Bilder, klasse !!! Aber ein paar von denen brauchen auch Ihre Milliarden !!!

Gruß Gio


----------



## congo64 (8 Jan. 2011)

optisch gehört sie nach vorne...ziemlich weit nach vorne,,,


----------



## jogi50 (9 Jan. 2011)

Ach,was kotzt mich die Armut an!!Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## jockel6209 (2 Juli 2011)

:kotz: was beweist das Geld glücklich macht, aber nicht schön


----------



## koftus89 (1 Okt. 2012)

glaube ich ist denen völlig egal ob sie schön sind. denen laufen die männer legionsweise nach.


----------



## _joker_ (1 Okt. 2012)

das nenn ich mal ne gute partie


----------



## jimmytool (1 Okt. 2012)

1 Mrd. for me!


----------



## michasch (1 Okt. 2012)

Die Damen mal mit ein paar netten Europäern verheiraten und schon wäre die Euro Krise vorbei.


----------



## 0minimi0 (2 Okt. 2012)

gut zu wissen!


----------

